# Wade Spots Help - Near Midway Beach (East Pensacola Beach)



## CO Fly Fisher (Dec 25, 2021)

I’m headed out to Pensacola beach in a few days to stay with some family that lives out there for the holidays. I live up in Colorado now for school and have gotten really into fly fishing. I packed my waders, a rod and few steamers just to see if I can’t make anything happen. I was wondering if anyone knew of any good wade spots on the east side of Pensacola beach? Or if anyone knew of a shop that has some decent fly gear/info nearby?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

There are several parking lots between Pensacola Beach and Navarre beach along the beach road. Park in one of them and walk across to the sound. Wade out and fish the drop from the flat to deeper water. There may be redfish on the flats as well. Look for turtle grass on the flats. Speckled trout and redfish lurk in those grass beds. Look at google earth, the darker areas are grass beds.
Good luck.


----------



## CO Fly Fisher (Dec 25, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> There are several parking lots between Pensacola Beach and Navarre beach along the beach road. Park in one of them and walk across to the sound. Wade out and fish the drop from the flat to deeper water. There may be redfish on the flats as well. Look for turtle grass on the flats. Speckled trout and redfish lurk in those grass beds. Look at google earth, the darker areas are grass beds.
> Good luck.


Awesome thank you so much. Typically baitfish streamers or should I look for some shrimp patterns?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Pretty much every saltwater fish will eat a shrimp. 
I would try both though.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I think this is called Big Sabine Point. It’s between Navarre Beach and Pensacola beach. Really good fishing area.
Hope this helps. The second is another point just west of the first.


----------

